# Things always take longer than they are supposed to ...



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

Here it is Sunday and I'm getting ready to start finishing up my work list from Friday, *sigh*, the work is never done. I kind of made a mental note as to how long each project should have taken. Let's say about an hour here, the next one about 2 hours and so forth. But instead the hour took about 2 1/2 hours, the 2 hour project 3 1/2 hours and on. Things never seem to run on schedule.

Don't get me wrong, between Friday and Saturday we got a good amount of stuff done. My wife started working on the faux wood window boards and I think they are turning out great!







She used the remnants of some pink foam that was cut down to use for packing, so she pieced them together and they seem pretty sturdy, but once they are up facing the wind the true test will begin.

My wife's uncle came by and offered to help for a bit and it was greatly appreciated. He helped me finish the garage facade bracing which took so much longer than was anticipated.






The good thing is that it structure is considerably stronger than it was and I feel much more confident that if a scared ToT bumps into the wall it won't be falling down any time soon.

If you noticed there are three new plywood coffin standing up right. I did manage to get them finished yesterday. The builds were quick and dirty and they still need to have some stain or something applied to them to age them a bit for day time photos.
At night though they look decent so if time runs out (yet again) aging may have to wait until next year unfortunately. 

The Witch's shack is still not quite there but pretty darn close. I need to complete the table and shelves for all the potions we created (which are still unfinished). 






Originally I was thinking of a double hinged shelving unit that would also serve as a storage case for the bottles until next season. But I'm not sure if there is enough space in the shack to position the unit properly so I may take the quick method and attach some wall shelves? Hmmm, not really sure but I have to come up with something, TODAY! Also, the staging of the shack hasn't started so no those spider cocoons and that little girl standing in the corner are not going to stay in the shack. Had to put them in there to make room in the garage.

Lastly, I decided to go through with the stocks build. I was pretty much set against it early on, then changed my mind a while back, then decided to axe it because of spacing limitations. But last night my wife really pleaded with me and so did her Uncle so I went through with it. 






It is almost complete, just need to cut the holes for the victim and attach the guide runners and a stop block for the bottom. And of course routing all the edges so the ToT's don't get splinters during their photo op. I have to give total credit to TK421 for stock design. I think we both saw the same stocks photo of a real one somewhere in Europe but he actually designed and built one and shared his plans with everyone. I want spike the tops and round the ground cletes as he did but that will have to wait until next year because I just don't have the time for those bits right now. Anyhow, THANKS TK421!!! Now to figure out were to put the thing ....

Thanks for looking ... back to work ... later.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks very nice,I like it!


----------

